# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  no load shedding?

## murdock

well it seems there is a serious problem with the electrical reticulation system in pinetown at the moment...i have been getting calls from people to say there computors are switching off for no reason...electronic automation systems burning out for no reason...even a call for 2 tig welders not functioning correctly...light fittings popping ballasts and tubes...just to mention a few.

----------

